# اعظم قصص الحب في الكتاب المقدس



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

------
*ان قصة حب يعقوب لراحيل ترتفع الى مصاف اعلى قصص الحب التى عرفها الانسان على مر العصور والاجيال فوق هذه الارض*
*فمن اجل حبه لها لم يشتغل من اجلها 7 سنوات فقط وكانت فى عينيه كايام قليلة *
*بل اشتغل 14 سنة بعد ان خدعه خاله اذ استبدلها يوم الزفاف بليئة اختها....تك16:29-30*
*انها قصة الحب الذى لا تغمره السيول الحب الذى يتحدى الصعاب*
*انها قصة ومثال يحتذى به كل شاب وفتاة مقبلان على الزواج*
                 .....اخى الحبيب 
ان الحب هو حياتك هو المعنى والهدف هو القيمة والجدوى اذا فقدت الحب فقدت معنى الحياة
الذى يحب يكون مستعدا ان يتحمل من يحبه وان يحتمل كل شىء من اجله
لقد احتمل يعقوب الكثير من اجل حبه لراحيل احتمل اباها الذى غير اجرته 10 مرات
واحتمل سنوات طويله يخدمه فيها قال عنها :-...كنت قى النهار ياكلنى الحر وفى الليل الجليد
وطار نومى من عينى...تك40:31
كل هذا من اجل من يحبها من اجل راحيل
ان سبب احتماله كل هذه الشدائد والمتاعب يلخصها الوحى الالهى فى هذه العبارة 
"    واحب يعقوب راحيل    ...تك 18:29      "
الحب يستهين دائما بالعقبات التى تقابله من اجل المحبوب
الحب هو اسمى هدف فى الحياة
الحب هو اتجاه دائم الى الامام
الحب يقف وراء كل عمل عظيم
الحب هو سر سعادة الانسان
الحب بستان ازهاره الوفاء والاخلاص
الحب يزرع فى القلب السلام
الحب عطاء دون انتظارللاخذ
الحب هو قمة لا يبلغها الا المحبين
الحب منحة السماء وماء الحياة
الحب هو الصخرة التى تتحطم عليها تجارب الحياة وعواصف الايام
" فكلما نما حبك وزاد اشرقت جمالا........ القديس اغسطينوس "
الحب هو الحياة اذا فقدت الحب فقدت معنى الحياة
الحب للانسان كالربيع للحياة
ليس فى الحب الا الحب
الحب هو السماء على الارض
ليس هناك على وجه الارض ما هو اقوى تاثيرا من الحب 
​الله محبة
الحب هو عطية الرب للبشرية لتحيا الصورة التى ارادها لها
الحب هو اللغة الوحيدة التى لم تندثر ولم تتغير منذ فجر التاريخ


​من كتاب عش الحب
*فمررت بك ورايتك واذ زمنك زمن الحب*
حز8:16------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2007)

_*يبدوا انك تلعب العبة القديمة و هي فسر كما يحلو لك ما هذا التفسير الذي تقوله اتفير علي مزاجك انتم انفسكم تقولوا في مصحفكم  ايات ثيرة فسرلي هذه الايات يا فتي التفسير*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2007)

_*{وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ }البقرة87*_


_*{تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِّنْهُم مَّن كَلَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَـكِنِ اخْتَلَفُواْ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ آمَنَ وَمِنْهُم مَّن كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُواْ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ }البقرة253*_

_*{إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ }آل عمران45*_

_*{وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ }المائدة46*_

_*{إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ }المائدة110*_

_*{وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ }المؤمنون50*_

_*{وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنكَ وَمِن نُّوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُم مِّيثَاقاً غَلِيظاً }الأحزاب7*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2007)

فسر و اسمعني


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

*وبعدين​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2007)

كمل انت


----------

